# Do Medela bottles fit on an Ameda pump?



## stelly (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm about to give up on my Medela Single Electric pump, since I pump almost every night now it is useless and I spend 20 mins to get 2oz. Am considering an Ameda Purely Yours without a bag/tote.

I have a load of Medela accessories though - I bought 2 extra sizes of breastshields, a load of membranes etc. and I have 5 Medela bottles and nipples... Do they fit on an Ameda pump? I saw something online that said Ameda works with other bottles...

If anyone knows, please share with me.

thanks!


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I always assumed that they did. I don't have any first hand experience, but the conversion kit from Avent says that it converts from Medela/Ameda to Avent.


----------



## Happiestever (May 13, 2007)

Medela bottles do indeed fit on the Ameda pump. Anything that is a regular long neck bottle, not the wide ones though. I often would just tie a bm storage bag around the opening and collect it there. If you are using those. HTH


----------



## stelly (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you both!

Think I will order a Purely Yours then...


----------

